# carbon fiber diffuser



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*In my opinion the only thing mising on our economy cars is a decent looking diffuser.

I have been analizing the differences in body styling on the different makes and models of the cars along my rought to and fro.

I have observed that the rears of vehichles with diffusers are sharper in apperance plus those bumps help with difusing the air that builds as we travel. ???? do I build my own or purchase .
I am doing both *


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm waiting for VegasNate (demon8designs) to become a vendor and start bringing them in, they have a really nice one that I want...


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm waiting for VegasNate (demon8designs) to become a vendor and start bringing them in, they have a really nice one that I want...


Boats you got a link or pic of the one you're talkin about?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ this man speaks the truth.

Wasn't planning on putting any carbon fiber on mine but after seeing demon8's i'm thinking about it. I only hope it looks as good on black as it does on the red.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CruzeNStyle said:


> Boats you got a link or pic of the one you're talkin about?


Pic moar better








But here's the link
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/show...product pics made by Wortec(sold by me soon!)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well, my whole car is black and carbon, so this should finish the look!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

simply beautiful!



Mick said:


> Pic moar better
> View attachment 3896
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you mean something like that:

Bastuck Heckschrzenansatz ABS fr Chevrolet Cruze Limousine Carbon-Style, mit Ausschnitt fr 2x Doppel-Endrohr LH+RH


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

that is certainly the idea and the look I am speaking about .the functionality of that certainly is going a long way with me
I have beeen planning this project second . I had to get mud guards that I liked. had to settle for functional set .
looked at the malibu and those mud guards are beefier. good look for that model . 
I am going slow with this build lots of technical stuff to absorb first . originating mold has to be exquisit and functional. 
also cost effective . cabon fiber is expensive. well it is only money. [ the rough advantage has helped me to come to alot of conclutions in my mind ]


----------

